# 7-week old kid with soft stools



## makingshift (Nov 20, 2013)

We have had our two Nigerian doelings for a week now. They are 7 weeks old. I wanted to bottle feed them until 10 weeks or so but neither one would accept the bottle. They are eating well, though. Hay, a small amount of sweet feed, and some green shrubbery from the yard (mostly honeysuckle vine). One of the doelings, Clementine, starting having soft stools yesterday instead of the normal dry pellets. It isn't what I would call diarrhea but it's a soft little log. Should I be concerned? Is she getting too much sweet feed? (They've probably each had about half a cup per day.) 

Any advice would be so welcome. I'm trying to give them the best start I can. Thanks!


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

I would give her some probiotics...could be a bit too much wet graze or feed..I would also switch to a goat pellet instead of the sweet feed....sweet feed is like that sugery cerial..yummy but not great for you...too much sugar...its better for them to have a plain high quality goat pellet. Include loose minerals out free choice as well...

I would also suggest a fecal being done on both to see where their numbers are...include a cocci check...then worm as needed....

best wormer IMO for kiddos is valbazen...1 cc per 10# orally , if you are dealing with tape worm, give this 3 days in a row..
cocci treatment choices are: Baycox, ordered from horseprerace.com, Dimethox and sulmet are OTC


----------

